# Another one aground near Lochinver



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

A ship used for carrying live farmed fish has got into difficulty in Badcall Bay north of Lochinver.
The 170ft (52m) Viktoria Lady, 1186 gt. ran aground at 10:50, 20/02/2015, but was later refloated. Stornoway Coastguard helicopter and Lochinver lifeboat were called to the scene.
The Maritime and Coastguard Agency said there was no evidence of pollution at this stage. Divers will have to be brought in to check the ship's hull.
Photo's in the gallery of the ship.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day banni,sm.today.01:54.re:another one aground near lochinver,the good news is she was refloated,no casualty's,and the coast guard came to the rescue,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------

